# Night Time Saugeye



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone have any experience catching Saugeye at Night? In particular at CC.
Thinking of targeting Saugeye this Friday night and looking for a little advice if anyone has any,
Thanks


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I've fished CC plenty on overnight trips... Honestly, the best saugeye bite is from sun up till around 10am. Or the last hour of daylight, once the sun goes down, it's not all that great for Saugs.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

9Left said:


> I've fished CC plenty on overnight trips... Honestly, the best saugeye bite is from sun up till around 10am. Or the last hour of daylight, once the sun goes down, it's not all that great for Saugs.


I have been fishing Saugeye st CC for close to 20 years and I do my best in the evening. However I can't seem to come to the conclusion that this Nocturnal Feeding Fish by nature has adapted to only feed during light at CC. Many lakes in Ohio report Nightime bites for Saugeye, I wander why CC is different?


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

MZehring said:


> I have been fishing Saugeye st CC for close to 20 years and I do my best in the evening. However I can't seem to come to the conclusion that this Nocturnal Feeding Fish by nature has adapted to only feed during light at CC. Many lakes in Ohio report Nightime bites for Saugeye, I wander why CC is different?


My two cents. Saugeye like all other predatory fish are opportunistic feeders. I might be at 1am it might be at 3pm. Two of my best days this year on CC where 6 fish limits in the two hour period between 10am and noon. My guess is they will feed at night on CC when conditions and pickings are easy. The big difference for us fisherman is at night we can't race around the lake finding that ideal feeding spot like we can in the daytime. I've also found that the aggressive bite might only last 1 or 2 hours. If your not on the spot at this time, you'd never know there any fish in the lake.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

3 Z's said:


> My two cents. Saugeye like all other predatory fish are opportunistic feeders. I might be at 1am it might be at 3pm. Two of my best days this year on CC where 6 fish limits in the two hour period between 10am and noon. My guess is they will feed at night on CC when conditions and pickings are easy. The big difference for us fisherman is at night we can't race around the lake finding that ideal feeding spot like we can in the daytime. I've also found that the aggressive bite might only last 1 or 2 hours. If your not on the spot at this time, you'd never know there any fish in the lake.


True, we'll put!


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

MZehring said:


> True, we'll put!


I've not fished it at night but if I were to, I'd pick night with some wind and then fish the wind blow shores. Fish shallow, 3 feet or less. I'd cast swim baits and jerk baits, the bigger the bait the better.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557 (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you guys troll with crankbaits or worm harnesses?


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Wmbuckeye557 said:


> Do you guys troll with crankbaits or worm harnesses?


I do not troll, I jig, Lindy rig or cast. Sometimes I do pull a slow death rig, but always have rod in my hand, I like to feel the fish bite.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557 (Apr 14, 2012)

I also prefer to drift but it can be hard to get the right wind in the reservoirs. I also hold the rod in my hand with harnesses.


----------

